# My poor babies are sleeping angels



## Gypsy_Punk

They were born tonight asleep. I'm traumatised. The cramps and pains were bad forcing me to sit on the toilet and that was where baby1 came out :(

I'm devastated and feel lost and lonely. Mum and step dad here now and OH trying to get here.

She said they are perfect and beautiful. I haven't seen them yet. The whole process took about an hour.

I don't think its fully sunk in yet.


----------



## Sweetie

Oh hunny I'm so sorry... Will be thinking of you and your angels. 

I wish I knew the words to help you through this. You are such an incredibly strong woman to have been through all you have, I've been following your story for a long time and praying for a good outcome. I know that you have people around you but as I'm sure many others will offer if you do ever need someone to talk to or just to listen... I'm here, as are many other ladies


----------



## samzi

oh hun :hugs: so sorry to hear this, i really am

thinking of you at this sad time :hugs:


----------



## MiissDior

*
Babe
Im truely sooooo sorry 
words are never enough

thinking of you darling.. *HUGS*
xxxx​*


----------



## Vickie

so sorry for your losses :cry: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww Jo im so sorry and dont know what to say :cry: Just dont know what to say sweetie :hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

OMG I am so so SO sorry hun! :hugs: I have no idea what to say right now, but I will be praying for you! :cry:


----------



## wait.and.see

I am so so sorry for your loss hun, words escape me. I am so sorry


----------



## LogansMama

I'm so sorry to hear this! What horrible news. I'm so sad for you right now. ((((hugs))))


----------



## trashit

I am so sorry for your losses hun, i really am :cry: 
big :hugs: im thinking of you, xx


----------



## pprsmama1686

I know you dont want anymore apologies, but omg im so sorry. I understand how devastated you might be. Man im crying reading that!! Idk if your a christian but I'll be sure to pray for you and your angels.


----------



## Arielle

Im so sorry to hear about your loss.

Thats really sad. Hope you feel better, you are in my prayers.


----------



## venusrockstar

I'm so terribly sorry to hear about your loss sweetie...thinking of you.


----------



## FitzBaby

o gypsy
so saddened to hear this
thoughts, prayers, whatever are with you and your 3 angels
you are such a strong woman and will inevitably find some way to get through this

know that there is much love and support here when you are ready for it.

i am just so so sorry

:hug::cry:


----------



## tickledpink3

I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs: and kisses to the darling angels


----------



## aviolet

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

this thread has been edited and posts removed. I personally don't think it's right to accuse someone of lying who has just gone through a loss, any loss. :nope:

If you ever have concerns about a member than you should report it using the report post function. There is no need to confront the member on a thread or accuse a member of lying.


----------



## Jellyt

I'm so sorry for your loss Jo. I know we haven't really spoken all that much but I have read your threads and have been thinking about you this week. I know there's nothing anyone can say to make you feel better at all but i'm sure everyone will be thinking of you and your little boys :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

sorry I was still going through the thread. So further comments have been deleted and some of you will find your posts edited (to remove comments directed towards to the removed posts).

Truly this is not what the OP needs right now. One of those instances if you have nothing nice to say.......

any more comments related to the posts removed will be edited/removed as well. let's keep this a supportive thread please


----------



## aliss

I'm so sorry!!! I've never cried over something like that before but I really shed a tear for you. I can't imagine your pain :nope:


----------



## shocker

Im so sorry hun :hugs: I was following your story and im so saddened to hear of your terrible loss, if theres anything i can do please let me know :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

I am so deeply sorry.
Words cannot express how sad i am for you.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Loki

Gypsy_Punk said:


> They were born tonight asleep. I'm traumatised. The cramps and pains were bad forcing me to sit on the toilet and that was where baby1 came out :(
> 
> I'm devastated and feel lost and lonely. Mum and step dad here now and OH trying to get here.
> 
> She said they are perfect and beautiful. I haven't seen them yet. The whole process took about an hour.
> 
> I don't think its fully sunk in yet.

words fail me right now. i am so sorry.


----------



## mommyof3girls

I'm so sorry. *hugs*


----------



## bky

Been thinking about you and hoping for the best and saw this :cry:

Lots and lots of :hugs:


----------



## Jaxvipe

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## winterdeep

I am so sorry. I am thinking of all pf you.


----------



## KarenLV

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::cry:
I'm so sorry for your pain. Hope you feel stronger soon.


----------



## tonyamanda

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

omg :cry:

Hun i am so so sorry words can not explain :cry:

:hugs:

xx


----------



## LulaBug

I'm so sorry Jo xx Thinking of you xx


----------



## lanaross

So very sad for you and the babies.. :cry: You will eventually come out of it stronger, but it's a long way to heal. Please reach out to any of us for support you need :hugs:


----------



## corrie anne

I am so sorry,sweetie!!!


----------



## sabriena

I am so sorry for your losses :(


----------



## Parkep

Oh Jo ive been following your story. I am so so so sorry. My thoughts are with you 
and your angels


----------



## babyhope

Jo I am so very sorry that you have to go through this. I can't even begin to imagine the pain you must feel, I will keep you in my prayers:cry:


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thanks girls this is killing me. I can't sleep. We got to see them and spend time with them they look like how my oh sleeps. I feel awful and I'm so mad at myself for my body failing me and them xx


----------



## EternalRose

Hun, I woke up in the night and something made me check my phone. I feel devastated to read your news you probably want to be alone now but Im here if you need me hun..sending you all the love in the world jo x


----------



## sandrass

Im so sorry:hugs:


----------



## rwhite

I'm so sorry Jo :hugs: :cry: You're such a brave lady xx RIP three little angels


----------



## nightkd

I'm so sorry for your losses :( :hugs:


----------



## MrsJD

OH GP I'm so so sorry to hear this.

:hugs:

XXXX


----------



## SarahMelissa

So sorry you have to go through this, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## jessndoug

im so sorry.i kno that is no where near enough to say but your family is in my heart and prayers.god bless all of you.


----------



## diane60f

My heart aches to hear this. I'm so very sorry


----------



## mrsstreet0417

so sorry for your losses :cry:


----------



## alice&bump

i'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

i am so sorry, words are not enough. thinking of you :hugs: xxx


----------



## WannaB

I have been following your story too and Im so sorry for you losses.:hugs:


----------



## happygal

i woke up this morning and checked your thread hoping that you would of had some better news during the night, im so very sorry thats not the case :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

awwww hunny im so so so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Missy.

I'm so very sorry for your losses hun :( big hugs :hugs: x


----------



## merlotgirl

Been following your story and am devasted this morning to read your news. You are all in my prayers. 
Big hugs xx


----------



## sar35

my thoughts are with you and your family xx


----------



## baileybram

im so sorry jo xxx


----------



## Bee26

I don't think there are any words, but know this....you have been a truly brave and inspirational woman and your babies would have been incredibly proud to call you their mother. I am truly sorry for your losses and can't imagine the pain you must be feeling. Lots of love and hugs x x x


----------



## Shazzy

I am so sorry for the loss of your angels, My thoughts are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## honey08

:cry: so so sry u and ur family are in my thoughts:cry:


----------



## FlowerFairy

So Sorry :hug: xx


----------



## Missy86

I am sorry Jo, I really dont know what to say xx

I am here if you need me


----------



## mommy43

hugs to u and your family x


----------



## princess_bump

words cannot express how sorry i am for your loss :hugs: you are in my thoughts :cry: xxx


----------



## daisyfflur

Jo - you've been through so much. You've been in my thoughts all night and I was hoping for a miracle this morning but sadly it's not to be...take time for yourself, grieve, heal and know you did everything you could to keep those little boys safe and sound. You are a mum in a million.

Rest in peace little gypsys.

xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

I am so so sorry for your loss hun xxxx


----------



## Bluetomato

Im so very sorry, sending hugs to you and floaty kisses to your angels xxx


----------



## Phexia

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## abz

if you need anything honey, please let me know.

lots of love.

abz xx


----------



## hypnorm

so sorry, hugs.


----------



## hudz26

so so sorry to hear of your loss hun i was praying they would all be ok, thinking of you r.i.p little angels :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## modo

Gypsy Punk I am so sorry for your losses hon :hugs: My heart is breaking for you :cry:


----------



## CountingDown

I am so sorry for your loss hun xx


----------



## lizzieredrup

Im so saddened to hear your news gypsy_punk :( I've been following your threads and your the first person I thought of this morning, was really hoping for you that your little baby boys would be safe, I will be thinking of you and your family. :hugs:

Sleep tight little boys :(


----------



## natasja32

Oh sweetheart....Im so sorry. I came online as i was going to email and see how you were doing today. Im so sorry you are going through this sweetie. Thinking of you. RIP little angels. Sending you tons of hugs lovely.:hugs::hugs: 

PS: You know where i am if you when you feel ready to talk sweetheart. xxx


----------



## stephwiggy

Oh my goodness, i am so so heartbroken for you sweety, i thought of you as soon as i had woken up this morning, so hoping for some good news for you. 

I wanted to say - you did everything absolulty everything that could have for your boys and your courage shoudl be admired. 

I am so so sorry for your losses and if there is anything, anything at all .. 

sending you all my love


----------



## JIGGY

:cry::cry::cry: so so sorry to hear of ur sad news jo rest in peace 3 lil guys xxxxx


----------



## toptrump

Awww Jo :cry: I was so hoping for different news I am devastated for you and cannot believe it. Please stay strong and make sure you are not alone. Life is a ******* and this is so not fair. RIP baby angels this world was too good for you :cry:


----------



## debjolin

I just dont know what to say Jo.
Im so sorry for your loss I truely am x.
RIP little ones x x x


----------



## jackiea85

I am so sorry for your loss Jo :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsRoughton

am so very sorry for your loss. lots of hugs Claire and Holly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Awww babe, i followed your update threads but didnt want to post, i am truly so sorry for your losses. My thoughts are with you xxxxx


----------



## lisa9999

Oh my god hon, I am so sorry. Thinking of you and your little angels x


----------



## tootsy1987

OMG hun im sooo sorry!! i really wasnt expecting to read this :( :( :(

Sending you huge huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: thinking about you and your family at this horrendous time xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Jo... I am so sorry to read your sad news..

As many posters have commented, I am at a loss as to what to say. Words will be of little comfort at this time.

Just remember that you have lots and lots of friends and support on this forum.. and I am sure that everyone is thinking and praying for you and your little boys :hugs:


----------



## BabyHaines

Jo, this is such terrible news, and I think everone on here has been thinking of you constantly.
You have been so brave and strong, you really are remarkable.
I wish you lots of love and hope that you can continue yo be strong enough to get through this. You know where we all are if you need to scream, shout and cry.

Take care babes, and for what's it's worth, I truly am sorry xxxx

Good night little lads, god bless xxxx


----------



## Sam9kids

Jo...... Huge (((((hugs))))) Im so sorry sweetheart. Here if you need me.

Sleep well little lads xxxxxx


----------



## mrsty

so so so sorry for your losses.. sleep tight little boys x


----------



## scotsgirl

im so sorry jo. was thinking about u all night. r.i.p little ones xxx


----------



## mummy0704

i'm so sorry to read this hun, my thoughts are with u x x x


----------



## Lilybean

I have just read your news I am so so sorry Jo, I was hoping and praying there was going to be better news for you today when I logged on.

My thoughts are you with you xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

I am so sorry for your losses hunni,fly high little angels :cry:


----------



## Shady_R

Oh Jo i am so sorry for your losses. There isnt much words can do, they cant take away your pain or suffering. Be thinking of you i am here if you ever need to talk. Massive hugs hun.


----------



## Vicks

I'm so sorry for you loss :hugs:
x


----------



## ellahstruts

I am so very sorry, i really am, i too lost my daughter at 21weeks and 3 days and they are just perfect mini babies. I know your boys and my girl are up there together looking after eachother. Love and hugs and contact me if you ned a shoulder xx


----------



## mrphyemma

:hugs2: So sorry for your losses sweetheart xx


----------



## amazed

I am so sorry hun... xx


----------



## laura4disney

So so sorry for your loss Jo, i know there is nothing anyone can say to make anything better! My thoughts go out to you and your sleeping angels. 

If you ever need to talk at any point i have gone through something similiar. 

Take care and thinking of you at this sad time! xx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## deej23

Jo I'm so sorry, I wish I had the words to take away your pain for you. Please don't think you failed them you did everything you could, the odds were just stacked against you. But those little angels could'nt have had a more loving mummy. They will have been as proud of you as you are of them. And although everythings are so hard and painfull now, one day your gonna be one of the best mums in the world. We'll all be feeling a loss too, not as great as yours but I know I'm gonna miss you like mad on the forum. You always made me laugh with your posts and remarks and you felt like a friend even though I'd never met you, I know your probly not gonna want to post on them for a while you need your time, but if you pop in we will all welcome you. I hope you have your loved ones around you and I pray that you'll be ok and find a way to deal with your pain. Love and hugs Dee xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## 3boys

I can't believe this has happened to you, I was praying for a miracle. I know that words are of no use to you right now but i want you to know that i am always here for you if you ever need me. God Bless you huni. x x


----------



## Rozie_1985

Jo, i am so so sorry for your losess to your 3 baby boys. They are truely proud to have you as their Mum. I wish there was something, anything we could do. Believe we would do it. Thinking of you and your OH at this hard time. God Bless you and your little guys xxx


----------



## laney_1981

I'm so so sorry for your loss, take care


----------



## booflebump

Oh Jo :hugs: My thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

So sorry Jo -words really cant express at a time like this, but just know we are all thinking of you. R.I.P Little guys xxx


----------



## bexxie

Oh Darling-I came home from hospital myself to check on here how you are and am so sad to read that. I feel truely devestated for you I really,really do.

RIP three beautiful angels.xxxxx


----------



## apaton

so sorry for your loss :hugs: xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Jo, i so wish things hadnt turned out this way for you. its not fair. you have been so brave thro all this. and you havent failed hun. we are all here for you when you need us. i wish i could think of a better way to type what i mean, but i cant. huge hugs for you and will be thinking about you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hannahR

Words just dont cut it, there isnt anything i can say. Im so so so sorry. You have all my thoughts and love. I hope you get all the support you need. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Im so very sorry hun xxx


----------



## mazy

Im am so sorry to hear this hun. Your such a brave person and you are in my thoughts xxx


----------



## KKSARAH

So sorry to hear your news :hugs:

RIP Three little Beautiful Angels xxx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm really, really sorry for your losses. I can't even begin to imagine just how devastating this is for you. Thinking of you and your angels xxx


----------



## chatts

Thinking of you and your famly at this terrible time
xxx


----------



## Laura1984

so sorry for your losses x


----------



## amyw044

im so sorry hun. i always thought there would be a happy ending and im so sad. u have been such a strong lady. my thoughts r with u xxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## graciebaby

I'm so so sorry hun! I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling! Lots and lots of hugs to you! RIP little ones!


----------



## CHARLEYCLAN

I'm so sorry.Thinking of you xx


----------



## cla

iam so sorry:hugs:


----------



## mummy_em

hey hun im so sorry u are in all of our thorts em xxx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Am so sorry sweetheart :cry:

:hugs:

RIP little angels :hugs:

x x x x x x x


----------



## Beadette

I am so desperately sad to read this! I'm
so very sorry for you and your family! Lots of love xx


----------



## xbecky84x

there are no words..you've been so brave throughout all of this. rest in peace little angels xxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

So so sorry to hear the news :hugs:


----------



## mama2connor

I'm am truly so very sorry...I have been keeping upto date with your progress in 2nd tri. I just don't know what to say other than how very sorry i am for your loss :hugs:


----------



## mrsprogers

You did everthing you could, your beautiful babies are in heaven now. Your healing and grieving can begin - but you will get through this x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm so very sorry:hugs:


----------



## rachlouise25

omg so so sad :cry: im so so sorry hun love to you and your very special angels ..................

my thoughts are with you through the coming days and weeks xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MRSTJ

:hugs: Im so sorry to hear this Jo, i just dont know what to say :hugs: :cry:


----------



## TinyBoots

You are SO brave Jo. I admire you in so many ways. Please make sure you get all the support you need from your family at this horrible time.

I'm thinking of you and your little angels xxxxx


----------



## Boony

so sorry to hear your terrible news

R.I.P little angels


----------



## tricky nicky

so very sorry to hear this terrible news.
god bless you and your beautiful babies
x


----------



## Kerrie-x

SO SO Sorry hun, big hugs xxxx


----------



## Weeplin

I am really sorry for your loss *hugs*


----------



## Bexy

Hi Jo,

I have been following your thread since you were admitted to hospital...so so sorry for your loss - words cannot really express the right sentiment..

Stay strong honey (you have been amazing throughout this) and I'm sure your beautiful angels know how much they were wanted

Big big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Tasha360

so sorry, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Lottie86

I know words aren't much use right now but I am so very sorry for your tragic loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## surprisebaby

:hugs:x


----------



## NickyT75

Oh no :cry: im so sorry hun

I dont know what to say :cry: life is so unfair :hug: xx


----------



## Zarababy1

so sorry for your losses hun xxx


----------



## teal

So sorry for your losses xx


----------



## lolly25

Im so sorry for your losses x x :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Peardrop

I, like many others, have been following your thread. I can't express how sorry I am. I am thinking of you. Please take care xxx


----------



## didda

Thinking of you at this sad time :hugs:


----------



## xminimotox

There are no words. I am so sorry! My thoughts are with you and your family. :hugs: xx


----------



## K1mberley

aww Jo i cant begin to imagine what you have had to go through and what you will now have to go through, you are in my thoughts, you are a very strong person xxx


----------



## jess_smurf

i am so sorry for your losses know that we will be here for you xx


----------



## louise1302

thinking of you hun so sorry for the loss of you r beautiful boys :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Raggydoll

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP little angels. :hug:


----------



## bumpandall

thoughts go out to you and your beautiful boys at this very sad time xx


----------



## v2007

Im so sorry. 

V xxx


----------



## alibaba24

:hugs: :cry:

xxxxx


----------



## caleblake

I am very sorry for the losses of your beautiful angels. Your all in my prayers x


----------



## Ginaerhol

i have been thinking about you all night last night and i cant believe the sad news today i am so sorry for your loss Jo you are in my thoughts and i hope you find the strength to get through this xxxx


----------



## kermie219

I am so sorry Jo you have been so strong thru alll of this and I can't imagine how you feel right now if you need me I am here for you! Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## helen1234

so sorry this happend hunni. :cry:
fly high baby boys keep each other safe


----------



## baboo

I'm so sorry for your losses.
xxx


----------



## Terrilea

Ohh gypsy i don't know what to say, i am so sorry about the boys i really couldn't begin to imagine the pain of your losses. I've always followed your updates and love your threads, and i can't believe something so bad can happen to someone so good. You've been a help to me in my pregnancy posting on my threads and have made me smile so many times.
Sleep tight you three precious angels R.I.P xxxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Jo, my heart is breaking for you and your boys. You have been amazing in the face of everything that has been thrown at you.

Much love to you, now and for the future.


Deb & family xxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

i am so sorry 4 your losses xxx


----------



## twinklestar

oh darling im so sorry, fly high little angels x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Minstermind

Very sorry for your losses and your heartache. :(


----------



## Kitty23

oh darling I don't know what to say, I am thinking of you and your angels. Sleep well little darlings xxx


----------



## Sparklestar

i'm so sorry :cry: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumiof2

I am so sorry for your loss Jo.

R.I.P beautiful angels :hugs:


----------



## blackrose

I'm sorry , thinking off you all , your boys are in my prayers .


----------



## Squidge

So sorry :hugs: 

RIP little boys x


----------



## jen1604

I'm so sorry honey :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## sleeping bubs

I am so sorry for you thinking of you


----------



## cindi

you all are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## mrsraggle

Such desperately heartbreaking news. Thinking of you and your partner xx


----------



## Sparx

I'm so sorry to hear this very sad news.


----------



## LesleyP

I'm so sorry to hear what happened :cry:

I can't even imagine what you must be going through! You're such a brave person and you know we're all here for you! :hugs:


----------



## Lyrah

I'm so so sorry hun. I don't know what to say right now but am thinking of you. Such sad news, so sorry. :( :hugs:

xxxxxxx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

So sorry for your loss hunni, thinking of you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beltane

I wish there were words to say to take your pain away. So sorry Jo. :hugs:


----------



## hayley_willis

So sorry to hear of your losses Jo, I know its not comforting right now but god always takes the good ones.

Your in all our thoughts xxx


----------



## KayCee114

I am so saddened and sorry to hear your news. 

Please let me know if you need anything at all.

Sleep well little angels. 

Our thoughts are with you and your family at this difficult time.

Kathryn and Dan xxxx


----------



## lauzliddle

So sorry to here of this sad news, I have also followed your updates since the start my thoughts are with you and your family at this time.
Sleep tight 3 little angels X


----------



## mummy2010

im soo sorry to hear this sad news.:hugs:


----------



## Delilah

So sorry for your losses Jo, it is never easy but must be so much harder for you having gone so far and having to deal with so much, my thoughts are with you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tantan

I'm so sorry for your losses, you and your family are in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Taz

So sorry for your losses Jo.

Sleep sweet little angels xoxo


----------



## jaccib

Was dreading logging in and hearing this news. Devastated :cry:....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

So sorry to hear your sad news :hugs:


----------



## littledemonme

Jo, I am so sorry to hear your very sad news. Both you and your little angels are loved by many.
Thinking of you all.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## agreeksmom

we are so sorry for your lost sweety.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Thinking of you and you family during this devastating time... :hugs:

Much Love 

xxxxx


----------



## Naya69

this was something i hoped i wouldnt have to read iam so sorry for your loss hun xx


----------



## pinknpurple

I know that no words can bring you comfort now, or take away the immense pain you will be feeling for the loss of your three beautiful little boys, I do hope that some day, knowing that your little boys were special to so many, and thought of with such love will bring you strength. Thinking of you and your babys and sending you love and hugs at this difficult time :hugs: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## karenmack

So sorry to hear your sad news xxx


----------



## LyndsayLou

So sorry. Thinking of you and your angels x x


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh no darling, I am so very sorry for your losses. Wishing you peaceful time with your precious babies and sending loads of :hugs:


----------



## Justme

Jo :hugs: so very sorry hun :hugs: thinking of you x


----------



## fluffyblue

I have followed your story and prayed for a happy ending, Im so sorry you have really suffered, im sending all my love for what it means xxxxxxxxxxx

You are a credit to your little men - sleep peacefully angels xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

As i said on Fb im soooo sorry to hear of the sad news, i was praying for different.
Sleep well baby boys.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Im so sorry to hear this....thinking of you.


----------



## koko4bunny

i dont know what to say other than i am thinking of you during this difficult time. we are all here for you sweetie, please remember you dont need to go through this alone. 
rip little men, your mum is such a brave person whom we all admire.
love coco xxxx


----------



## AP

Jo, i am so sorry babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
please dont be mad at yourself, this isn't your fault in any way babe. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Brockie

so so sorry for your losses darling :cry: really cant imagine how you must feel xxx


----------



## bump#1

oh Jo, I log on everyday to see how you and your boys are. i was so saddened this morning to read you news. You are such a brave lady and an inspiration to those who have experienced similar difficulties.

All my thoughts are with you and your 3 beautiful angels. xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

so sorry jo xxx


----------



## Crypto1976

I am thinking of you at this very sad time. XXX


----------



## FsMummy

oh god hun i am so sorry for your losses. x x x


----------



## Starfish

I'm so sorry for your loss Jo. My heart is breaking for you and your family. I can only imagine how hard this is. Please look after yourself and allow yourself the time and space to grieve. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## The Stick

So Sorry to hear of your losses. My heart goes out to you - it's so sad :hugs: xx


----------



## Trix

You've been in my thoughts and prayers all week. Your little ones will forever be with you in spirit. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Jadeyydoe

awwww hunny so sorry for your loss, was really hoping they'd pull through :(


----------



## chubbin

Im so sorry to hear this terrible news. Sending you hugs and best wishes xx


----------



## meldmac

I'm so sorry for your losses sweetie. It's so difficult and don't ever think you have to deal with this grief alone. If you ever need to talk don't hesitate to message me. :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Gypsy_Punk said:


> Thanks girls this is killing me. I can't sleep. We got to see them and spend time with them they look like how my oh sleeps. I feel awful and I'm so mad at myself for my body failing me and them xx

Sweetie I went through these terrible emotions don't ever let yourself feel like this was your fault because it is not. Nothing I say really will help I know but try not to blame yourself (I know easier said than done). You will find the strength somehow to get through this.


----------



## Snowball

:hugs:I am so so sorry


----------



## dippy dee

I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## xpinkness87x

Im sooo sorry for your loses xxx


----------



## Windmills

Oh my God, Jo, I've only just managed to get online. 
I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through, I wouldn't even try to, but I just want you to know I'm thinking of you and Andy xxxxx


----------



## Caroline

I am so sorry to hear this hunni. My thoughts are with you.:hugs:


----------



## Widger

I am so sorry that this has happened to you. Thinking of you, your family and your boys xxx


----------



## Lownthwaite

Jo, i am so sorry - i really am. You did everything you could; please be comforted by the fact that those little boys would of known they were loved. I just wish things would have worked out. It must be an awful thing to go through. 

Don't forget we are all here for you should you need a friendly ear - do not hesitate to post or private msg .

Thinking of you with love x x :hugs:


----------



## Rebecca_B

So sorry for your massive loss Jo, i like many have followed your pregnancy journey and wished/hoped/wanted so much for you to have your babies.........

Really lean on all your support Jo because they will carry you through this.

Your sleeping babies are being well cared for on the other side and will forever be in your heart.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lots of love oxoxoxoxox


----------



## Shining Star

I am so sorry Jo, thinking of you and your beautiful boys.

:hugs:


----------



## angeljewel

Oh sweetheart my heart really goes out to you!! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I just hope your getting all the support you need x Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## Hayley90

oh no :(

please dont blame yourself - there is nothing more you could have done to try and save those beautiful babies. 
its not your fault, you couldnt have loved them or tried harder than you did. 

Im so sorry for your loss, i cannot possibly imagine how this feels. 

they were too good for this world, too perfect. 

take care of yourself. xxx


----------



## Hayley90

oh no :(

please dont blame yourself - there is nothing more you could have done to try and save those beautiful babies. 
its not your fault, you couldnt have loved them or tried harder than you did. 

Im so sorry for your loss, i cannot possibly imagine how this feels. 

they were too good for this world, too perfect. 

take care of yourself. xxx


----------



## Ivoryapril

Oh God Jo, i have no idea what to say to you, i'm so so sorry :cry: 
I hope and pray that you have good support around you to help you get through this time. Take care honey and bless your little boys xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm so so sorry for your lose, I'm speechless... My prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## Lotty & Bump

So very sorry for your losses hun... No words can take away the pain but will be thinking of you and your little angels :hugs: xxx


----------



## Bingles

Hiya G_P I am absolutly devistated for you. I just want you to know you, your partner and your beautiful Angels are all in my thoughts and prayers tonight. xxx


----------



## catfromaus

I'm so very sorry that this has happened Jo. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I know that nobody can say anything to make you feel any better at the moment, but know that this was not your fault. You did not fail them. You were always going to have a tough time carrying three babies, and nothing that you did or did not do made this happen. You are not a failure. You are the mother of three beautiful boys. I'm sure they would be proud to have such a strong fighter as a mother.
I'll be thinking of you and praying for you. I really hope that the people around you provide you with the support you need. If not, there are so many ladies here who care about you so much.

Cat
xxx


----------



## Mork

So sorry. HUgs xx


----------



## smidgen

aw Jo my heart goes out to you - it really does - was so sorry to read your post.. take care love xxx


----------



## Petite

I am so so sorry. x


----------



## plumplump

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I am so sorry to hear this Jo.


----------



## lizardbreath

Sorry for your loss .


----------



## Lollypod

I'm so sorry to hear your news, take some time out and I hope all your family and friends around you give you the support you deserve for all you have been and are going through. Much Love xx


----------



## mrsthomas623

Im so sorry for you losses... I pray for strength for you to get you and your family through this terrible time.


----------



## carriecinaz

My heart goes out to you. :hugs: Bless your 3 little angels.


----------



## dizzy65

aww im so sorry for ur loss


----------



## staycutee

i can't even begin to imagine how you must feel :( so sorry xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Gypsy, I am so,so sorry for your saddest of losses. I wish there was something, anything, that could be done to change what has happened. my thoughts with be with you and your family xxxx


----------



## claralouize

Oh Jo i'm sorry...I was praying i wouldn't have to read a thread like this. There's nothing i can say that hasn't already been said I just wanted to let you know i was thinking of you and you precious boys :hugs::hugs: x


----------



## lnic1970

I am so so sorry for your loss - my thought are with you & your angel boys :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Sparkledust09

I am so sorry for your loss Jo...my heart is breaking for youxxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thank you. I'm on the way home now. Not that I have a home cos id technically split with my oh the other weekend. Going to my mums. My heart is breaking. I'm on tamazepan to sleep but I still dream about them. I feel like I've just left them behind at the hospital and I hate myself. I want my babies back xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Gypsy_Punk said:


> Thank you. I'm on the way home now. Not that I have a home cos id technically split with my oh the other weekend. Going to my mums. My heart is breaking. I'm on tamazepan to sleep but I still dream about them. I feel like I've just left them behind at the hospital and I hate myself. I want my babies back xxx

Hi my lovely, you havent left them behind they will always be in your heart forever and you will always be there mummy, remember Im here if you need me or just a phone call away. Your in my thoughts x


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thank you hun I'm just blaming myself for it all now :( it hurts like I've never known pain before. I keep dreaming about them, buying them clothes and my consultant scanning me saying there's more in there x


----------



## Frankie

:( this is so upsetting :(


----------



## Rozie_1985

Oh hun, i am so so sorry xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

im so sorry massive hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

The way you are feeling is so normal hunni. I hated leaving Charlie behind in the hospital.

Did you get pictures of your boys? Looking at the picture i took of Charlie really helped me feel close to him, still does.

Much love xxx


----------



## lauraperrysan

gosh i am so so sorry your babies had to grow their wings :( my heart goes out to you.... xxxxx


----------



## kimmyjane84

Didn't want to read and run :( So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## abz

honey i'm here if you need me. i am so sorry and am still thinking of you. you couldn't have done more. you are an admirable woman, and like eternal rose says. you will always be their mummy.

abz xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Yep we got pictures and got to spend time with them. It really hurts. I am now blaming myself ie if me and Andy hadnt have argued and I moved out the babies might have thought they had a home to come too etc etc etc

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Gypsy_Punk said:


> Yep we got pictures and got to spend time with them. It really hurts. I am now blaming myself ie if me and Andy hadnt have argued and I moved out the babies might have thought they had a home to come too etc etc etc
> 
> xxx

Oh hunni, that's so not true. In your heart you know that. I know there's nothing anyone can say to take away the hurt you are feeling right now.

Just know you are in all our thoughts and hearts xxx


----------



## Laura12355

Awh i'm so sorry 4 your losses.

Thinking of you

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thank you

Someone pointed out this thread should be in the stillbirth section but I didn't move it in this bit anyway, admin did. Dont suppose it matters where it is really. Thank you all once again for your support.


----------



## lauralora

its such sad news

i dont even have the words

please take care of yourself and im so sorry xxxx


----------



## ladypotter

OMG I am so sorry to read this. I was so hoping that they would hold out for a bit longer!! HUGE HUGS and prayers for you and your babies! :cry:


----------



## indy and lara

I am so terribly sorry to hear your news. I totally understand that you may feel this is a hard place to be just now. I wanted to let you know that the Sands Forum website reopens tomorrow. When Bobo died they were my lifeline.


----------



## daisyfflur

Its only natural you're blaming yourself but this was beyond your control and hopefully in time you'll be able to see it like that too.


----------



## sarahhoney

Honey I send all the love in my heart straight to you x

We are all here for you, anytime for anything xxx


----------



## karamel

I am so sorry for your losses.
I was literally brought to tears from reading what you've been going through and what you're now going through.
Words can not explain how sorry i am that you have to go through such a loss.
I can't imagine.
Stay stong ; you know you have loads of support.
Again, I'm sorry for your losses <3


----------



## Miss-Boo

I'm so sorry for your losses :cry:
my thoughts are with you and I wish you all the best :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

please don't blame yourself. you have done nothing wrong :hugs:


----------



## RedRose

I'm so truly very sorry to read your sad news, I've been thinking about you lots and wished for a better outcome. You must be all over the place, I can't imagine.

Take every bit of help you can get and give yourself lots and lots of time to grieve. 

You are so strong Jo, and you have literally hundreds of people in your corner wishing you can get back on your feet after such a tragedy.

xx


----------



## cinnamum

im so sorry hun.
i cant stop crying now. im so so so sorry you had to go through all of this.
sending all our love and hugs...

the jacksons x x x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:cry: sooo sorry for your losses hun :hugs:


----------



## Natnee

So sorry to hear this, take care xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

I am so so so sorry hun :cry: Was really hoping things would work out.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tammii1981

Im so sorry hun, you were so brave and strong and im sure your little angels are very proud of you for looking after them for so long...we are all here for you xxx


----------



## chele

Oh Jo I am so so sorry for you and your precious angels x x x x


----------



## iznil8

Tragic! the only word for it! Just shows how cruel this world can be to people who don't deserve it!


----------



## thechosenone

I am really sorry about your loss. 

You are in my prayers and thoughts. Take care of yourself and time will be the great healer.


----------



## Truman

Oh Jo, I am so sorry. I have read all your posts and followed you journey, you have made me laugh out loud on so many occasions, today I cried. You are a truly brave person and my thoughts are with you during this difficult time. 

I don't know what else to say, take care sweetheart :cry::hugs::nope:


----------



## KamKol

Really don't know what to say besides, I'm just so so sorry for your loss. :cry:


----------



## ricschick

im so so sorry life just isnt fair sometimes im so sad for you! rip little angels xxxx take care xxxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thank you everyone. I want to stay in touch with you but coming on here is too hard right now. 

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

No rush hunni, whenever you're ready. xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

We'll still be here when your ready sweetheart :hugs: xxx


----------



## stephwiggy

there is as much support as you want/need when your ready xxx


----------



## Lil-woowoo

:hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry hunni:hugs::hugs::hugs: Take care x x

RIP little boys:hugs: x x x


----------



## KamKol

You come on when you feel comfortable hun...and please don't blame yourself (better said than done I know) but just think that your little angels are in a better place. I'm heartbroken for you hun - I can't imagine how you feel right now. Lots of hugs for you xx


----------



## Las78

Hun, I'm so so sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you.

Having experienced a 2nd tri loss too I understand how devastated you are feeling right now, no words I can say will make this any less painful though I really wish I could take that pain away for you.

If you ever need to talk or just someone to listen, please pm me hun.

Take good care of yourself and sending you lots of cyber hugs x


----------



## belladonna

:hugs:


----------



## sandrass

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Take all the time off that you need, but please take care of yourself. This is not your fault at all!!! We are here when you need it!


----------



## Tulip

GP I'm so sorry to hear this news. You did everything you possibly could for those little boys.

We're here for you when you're ready x
RIP little angels. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I only just heard about this all tonight. I'm so heartbroken for you right now. You will be in my thoughts, honey! :hugs: to you and your angels! xx


----------



## Ruth Taylor

I am so sorry, i will be praying for you xx


----------



## Jordicia

Jo, I am so so sorry. I know there is nothing I or anyone can say to take away your pain but I just wanted you to know I am thinking of you hun and your precious angels. We are all here when you are ready. Lots of love and hugs to you xxxxxxx


----------



## pinknpurple

I just wanted to add, all the things you are thinking and feeling are totally natural. You are bound to be a bit up and down for a while, anger, sadness and blame are all normal feelings and the only thing that eases them is time, but they never fully leave you. Sending you huge hugs :hugs: and think you are so brave for sharing your story with us all, I am sure it will benefit other women who have had or are having similar experiences and like the other girls, just wanted you to know I am thinking of you still. I wish you a healthy recovery and don't let anyone rush you hun. The grieving process is different for everyone and there is no time limit. Do it your way in your own time, just like you always have, lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## dmn1156

I am so so sorry for your loss hun, As hard as it may be try not to blame yourself it is nothing you have done x


----------



## Shinning_Star

I'm so saddened to read this news, Huge hugs and love to you and your family, and please make sure you do go to those who've been so strong for you so far!

I can't express how sad this is but sincerely wishing you all the best.

Rest in peace little boys xxxxx


----------



## muddles

Oh sweetie I have just heard about this thread. My thoughts, prayers and huge hugs are with you and your beautiful sleeping angels. So sorry for your losses. glad you have family around to support you at this awful time.


----------



## Ivoryapril

:cry: we'll all be here whenever you want us xx


----------



## emsiee

Im so so sorry Jo....Ive just read this now on the other board.

RIP boys xxxx


----------



## cazza22

I am so sorry for ur losses sweetie, ur in my thoughts x (((((((((((hugs)))))))))) Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## kirsten1985

:hugs: I am so sorry :cry:


----------



## katix333

this is truly heartbreaking im so sorry xx


----------



## Lara310809

So sorry to have heard your sad news Jo :( I was thinking of you (I haven't been on B&B since last week, and I was really hoping to hear something positive tonight when I signed in). I hope you have had an opportunity to see your little boys and to say goodbye. I hope you're doing okay :hugs:


----------



## justmarried24

So sorry Jo
xxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

I am so sorry hun :( :hugs: xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Hello everyone thank you for your continued nice messages of support.

This is too much to deal with. We have to move out, we have no money, his car is fucked and the pain from not having our babies is killing us. Then I logon to Facebook and have a message from someone I hardly know saying they are sorry and a lot of people in our local pub are blaming him and he must be blaming himself. He's sat upset wondering why his friends ain't been in touch. I can't tell him this person thinks he's to blame (as we argued lots and I kept storming off in the snow with a bag of clothes and he said hurtful things) you all know what will happen, he will kick off. 

All that matters is our babies, nothing else.

The dreams I am having are horrible. The Tamazapan isnt working and I can't stop the awful dreams, such as my consultant scans me and tells me I have another 3 babies so its all "okay". I dream I am buying clothes and I dream about them literally falling out of me.

:(


----------



## Ivoryapril

Oh honey, just put yourselves first and who cares what other people think. Speak to your doctor if your medication isnt helping, i wish i could do something to ease your pain :nope: x


----------



## loopy_lou

oh gosh just catching up with all the things that have been happening and i really dont know what to say its such a hard time for you. I dont know what else to say other than i am thinking of you all.

Take care...


----------



## pinknpurple

I think dreams like the one you are having are very common after suffering something as traumatic as you have. I know it's not the same, but when I lost Kyle I kept having dreams about him. The first few nights were awful, several times I dreamt I heard him crying and I got up half asleep to see to him and make him a bottle... then it would hit me my baby was gone. I didn't take any medication in the days after I lost him, but I have had Temazepam in the past and not found it particularly useful, as Ivoryapril says I would see your doctor about possibly changing your medication. Not that I'm really sure there is any medication that can help you much at present. As I say my circumstances were and are different to yours but, if you ever want to talk I am always here hun. Thinking of you and sending you hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## sophster

I am so sorry :(


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thank you everyone. Its a week today since it happened. I keep doing the whole "this time last week I had my babies and we were oblivious to what was gonna happen around 11pm"

I have spoken to the hospital and we have an appointment next Tues to discuss the memorial.


----------



## debgreasby

Hey hunni, good to see you here.

Glad you're getting the boys' memorial sorted.

Stupid question alert **********

How you feeling today?


----------



## Sarahcake

Hey hun,
Ive been away for a few weeks and just logged in to see this, i dont know what to say besides im so very sorry for your losses :(
I really hope that your going to be ok sweetie. All my love to you and your family.


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Debbie, I am up and down. Been on the phone to my debt company to ask for a bit more time before I contact them to arrange a payment plan. I kept bursting into tears when I had to say the words "pregnant with triplets which I lost last week" I think I made the last girl fill up and they have put a note on my file to say not to contact me for a few weeks. 

I've been at my mums today whilst my OH is at work. I need to keep busy. I have posted my maternity exemption card back, cancelled my lovefilm account, posted some baby clothes which we were given by a friend to a friend, given the other half to the charity shop, arranged to view a house on Friday, spoken to the hospital and arranged to meet them next Tuesday...Mums been great, she's helped me do a lot of it. I've also washed my hair, tinted my eyebrows and done my nails cos if I just "sit" I feel my hands going towards my bump which is now just a flat tummy, flatter than before I got pregnant. 

I feel my body is crying out for the babies it carried and I keep asking my OH to take the pain away. I honestly feel like I could die of a broken heart right now. 

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Hunni, sounds like you have had a very productive day! Maybe you could come organize my life ;)

Huge hugs, xxx


----------



## LogansMama

Gypsy - I am so sad for you and really pray you are able to find some sort of peace with all of this. Lots of hugs coming your way.


----------



## bky

Lots of hugs. Glad you have your Mum and other people there for you.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: to you! xx


----------



## abz

xx

abz xx


----------



## daisyfflur

Hi Jo - thinking of you xxx


----------



## Ivoryapril

Keep on doing what you're doing honey, you are managing to cope and should be proud. Sending you all my love and prayers xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thanks all :)

Tonight we laughed for the first time. I decided to get 3 star tattoos on my toes for my boys. My OH is covered in tattoos and has tattooed himself. So I let him tattoo me (worst place to get tattooed more than likely, I thought the two on my wrist hurt!) and I jumped so my star is "something" that resembles one! Our babies are probably laughing at mummy for being such a wimp! I am gonna have to let him redo it tomorrow along with the other two stars that I want. 

At least when I look at it I can laugh and remember why I wanted it and what is represents!

:)


----------



## luckyme225

Your family is in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I love the start tattoo story! It's really great to hear that you were able to laugh again finally! Laughing is a start! :hugs: That tattoo will definitely be something to look back and bring a smile every time! :)


----------



## sandrass

Your such a strong woman :hugs: Im glad you could finally laugh a little, and I think the tattoos are a great idea (I love tattoos)


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thanks. He is gonna do the other two, or attempt to tonight. Should be fun so long as I dont jump lol

xxx


----------



## Ginaerhol

been thinking of you all week xxx:hugs: hope the tattoos go a bit better tonight xxx


----------



## abz

i think that's a beautiful idea honey :)

it's great that you got to laugh :) 

abz xx


----------



## Lara310809

The tattoos sound like a wonderful way to remember the boys. Post a photo once they're finished? I would love to see what they look like :) Hope you're doing okay today Jo :hugs:


----------



## bump#1

Hi Jo, I think a tattoo is a great idea.

I've one booked in for my angel too. Ironically the only date they could fit me in was the 23rd April - my due date. 

Hope you're ok. xx


----------



## jo04070

I wanted to have my angels footprint on my foot but keep chickening out. Its a lovely way to remember your boys x

Jo


----------



## Chilli

So sorry hun - hope you find the strength you will need to get through this. It's so sad that your LOs didn't make it, but you will always carry them in your heart.:hugs:


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

bump#1 said:


> Hi Jo, I think a tattoo is a great idea.
> 
> I've one booked in for my angel too. Ironically the only date they could fit me in was the 23rd April - my due date.
> 
> Hope you're ok. xx

Thank you. That's bizarre. Have you noticed any other signs/coincidences?

My babies were born on 11th of the 1st. That's 3 number ones that add up to 3...3 babies. They were also born on my dad's birthday.

It might just be me seeking comfort but me and the OH will be moving into our 3rd house together, he is 30 this year...everything seems to be 3.

And even more oddly he is covered in tattoos and is quite symmetrical...I pointed out the other night that he only has 3 stars on his neck, two on one side and one on the other. He doesn't know why he never two on each side.

He also has a piece of Latin tattooed on the back of his neck, near the stars. He liked the way the Latin sounded and never checked to see what it meant. We have now looked into it and it translates as "Thing that hurt, teach".

It's probably just me clutching at any "hope" that these are signs are babies have always been with us and always will be but it's giving me something to cling to in a way.

:)


----------



## bump#1

Gypsy_Punk said:


> bump#1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jo, I think a tattoo is a great idea.
> 
> I've one booked in for my angel too. Ironically the only date they could fit me in was the 23rd April - my due date.
> 
> Hope you're ok. xx
> 
> Thank you. That's bizarre. Have you noticed any other signs/coincidences?
> 
> My babies were born on 11th of the 1st. That's 3 number ones that add up to 3...3 babies. They were also born on my dad's birthday.
> 
> It might just be me seeking comfort but me and the OH will be moving into our 3rd house together, he is 30 this year...everything seems to be 3.
> 
> And even more oddly he is covered in tattoos and is quite symmetrical...I pointed out the other night that he only has 3 stars on his neck, two on one side and one on the other. He doesn't know why he never two on each side.
> 
> He also has a piece of Latin tattooed on the back of his neck, near the stars. He liked the way the Latin sounded and never checked to see what it meant. We have now looked into it and it translates as "Thing that hurt, teach".
> 
> It's probably just me clutching at any "hope" that these are signs are babies have always been with us and always will be but it's giving me something to cling to in a way.
> 
> :)Click to expand...

Wow that is freaky stuff - that latin tattoo is a lovely quote. My OH is getting "what doesn't kill us, makes us stronger written down his forearm. I like to think our beanie links into that. Other than the due date tattoo i've not noticed anything else really.

I wouldn't say i'm religious as such, but I do believe that there is some sort of superior power, and that things happen for a reason. My friend is very spiritual, and after her MC years ago she went to see a clairvoyant who talked about a little boy who had come to be named. I like to think that my baby is always near by - keeps me going.

If there is something out there that makes you feel better and gives you some sort of hope and relief from the pain whether it's tattoos or coincidental dates i'd keep hold of them :hug:


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

bump#1 said:


> Gypsy_Punk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump#1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jo, I think a tattoo is a great idea.
> 
> I've one booked in for my angel too. Ironically the only date they could fit me in was the 23rd April - my due date.
> 
> Hope you're ok. xx
> 
> Thank you. That's bizarre. Have you noticed any other signs/coincidences?
> 
> My babies were born on 11th of the 1st. That's 3 number ones that add up to 3...3 babies. They were also born on my dad's birthday.
> 
> It might just be me seeking comfort but me and the OH will be moving into our 3rd house together, he is 30 this year...everything seems to be 3.
> 
> And even more oddly he is covered in tattoos and is quite symmetrical...I pointed out the other night that he only has 3 stars on his neck, two on one side and one on the other. He doesn't know why he never two on each side.
> 
> He also has a piece of Latin tattooed on the back of his neck, near the stars. He liked the way the Latin sounded and never checked to see what it meant. We have now looked into it and it translates as "Thing that hurt, teach".
> 
> It's probably just me clutching at any "hope" that these are signs are babies have always been with us and always will be but it's giving me something to cling to in a way.
> 
> :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is freaky stuff - that latin tattoo is a lovely quote. My OH is getting "what doesn't kill us, makes us stronger written down his forearm. I like to think our beanie links into that. Other than the due date tattoo i've not noticed anything else really.
> 
> I wouldn't say i'm religious as such, but I do believe that there is some sort of superior power, and that things happen for a reason. My friend is very spiritual, and after her MC years ago she went to see a clairvoyant who talked about a little boy who had come to be named. I like to think that my baby is always near by - keeps me going.
> 
> If there is something out there that makes you feel better and gives you some sort of hope and relief from the pain whether it's tattoos or coincidental dates i'd keep hold of them :hug:Click to expand...

That's a nice tattoo for him to get :)

I keep seeing a really deep blue too, my mum wondered if I was seeing their aura. We have spiritual friends and I am going to speak to them but now is too soon. 

I've printed out one of the pictures of all 3 of them together for my purse and they are on my phone too so I can see them when I am not at home. 

Do you know what tattoo you are getting?

x


----------



## bump#1

It's nice that you have photo's to remember them by. I've still got my pregnancy test in my top draw for a keepsake, not the most pleasant lol, but I remember when i was so happy to get a positive :)

I've had a tattoo designed. it will go on the top of my back. It's a baby wrapped in a blanket with angel wings coming out of the side. It will be symmetrical, a bit like david beckhams guardian angel tattoo. I've asked them to design it so that the babies head is bowed so I can't see the face. I never got to meet my baby so I thought it was more meanigful. I've been meaning to upload the picture of it for ages to this thread t show people. you've just re-motivated me to do so :D


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

That sounds a lovely tattoo :)

Will want to see pics!


----------



## bump#1

Picture is in it's own thread now :)


----------



## Megg33k

I agree... Hold on to anything that brings you comfort and don't try to analyze if it's maybe just coincidence! Life is too short and too fragile to spend it all analyzing whether something should actually make us happy or at least hurt a little less. I think it's all beautiful how it's worked out in 3's! Perception is reality! :hugs:


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

:) Thank you xxx


----------



## lauraperrysan

thinking of you and ur lil baby boy's :hugs: xxxx


----------



## everthingX

I am so so so sorry to hear of your painful loss. xx


----------



## BBonBoard

im so sorry:hugs:


----------

